# Oreos vs. Chips Ahoy: Which do you prefer?



## GOBLIN73 (Feb 22, 2011)

Definately Oreos  They dunk so much better then Chips Ahoy


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

We don't have just similar brands but when looking at the picture, those Oreos look very identical with our Dominos and Ahoys identical with lot of chocolate chips cookies over here so I guess my opinion is even semi-validate :wink:.

I'd prefer Oreos. Sweeter is better, and for me cookies like Oreos seem to taste sweeter.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Definitely, OREOS!! Double stuff preferably! Oh yeah. Twist eat one 1/2 with out the cream and scrape the other one clean and eat the other cookie. Aw jiminie crickets,,, now I want some double stuffs! Thanks, thanks a lot!! Forget fitting in that bathing suit! Oh well, swimming or oreos?? Hmmmm guess?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Never been much of an 'Ahoy fan, but double stuff oreos dipped in milk....mm mm that's heaven right there!


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

Man oh man! Such a hard choice! I LOVE Oreos, but I think I'd have to go with Chips Ahoy. I just love chocolate chips!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

One easy choice I HATE YOU, I'm on a diet and now I'm craving cookies.

Oreos, na take 'em or leave them. Chips Ahoy, gimmeee gimmeee, gimmeee, especially the 3 chocolate ones.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Another Oreo fan here. I do like Ahoy's, but I can literally sit down and eat oreos until I'm almost sick or until I finish the entire package, whichever comes first:lol:.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

OREOS! I remember snack time in school(kindergarden) with oreos and fruit punch, the flaver STILL brings back memories )
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RockandRide (Jan 23, 2011)

Okay, I litterally can't choose! I went upstairs and ate them both....I liked the Chips Ahoy better a tiny bit. But it depends how I am feeling.


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Oops, I should have specified that this face off is between regular oreos and chips ahoys... taking the many varieties of oreos and chips ahoys into account is enough to drive a person beyond the brink - I'm talking 5th level dream in Inception type stuff! :shock:

Bag finishers, I'm with you, and dieters, I share your pain and apologize, but this is a question I just didn't think we as a community could ignore any longer! ;-)


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Sorry Mike, once you go double, can't go back to the single!! I suppose you could double stack em?? Na, too much work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Oreos for the same reasons... AND they're good in ice cream and shakes 0_0


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

woah. That's deep.










Administrator said:


> I'm talking 5th level dream in Inception type stuff! :shock:


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Oreos...far away my favourite. _Especially_ right out of the freezer. They are soooo crispy and yummy that way! 

And I love Oreo milkshakes with a spoonful of malt powder. *swoon*


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

mbender said:


> Sorry Mike, once you go double, can't go back to the single!! I suppose you could double stack em?? Na, too much work.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh, I'm _all_ about the Double Stuff. If you haven't double stacked Double Stuff, you haven't lived.  I just wanted to make sure this was a reasonably fair fight. :wink:



BackInTheSaddleAgain said:


> Oreos for the same reasons... AND they're good in ice cream and shakes 0_0


Another good point! Cookies and Cream, anyone? You don't hear people requesting "Ice Cream Ahoy"!



BackInTheSaddleAgain said:


> woah. That's deep.


I hear the buildings are made of oreo tops and the rivers of cream there, but nobody who goes there comes back. :hide:


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

By choice, I'm sure! :lol:


Administrator said:


> nobody who goes there comes back. :hide:


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Hmmm.... I just remembered Im NOT on a diet and we do have some chocolate chips here... hmm...


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

Chips Ahoy...brings me back to summer spent out on the lake at my grandma's and coming inside and devouring the cips Ahoy cookies she always kept around. I can't stand the filling in Oreos...but I'm weird like that. I don't like frosting either lol...or chocolate for that matter but I'll eat it.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Only a week late to this , but I love Chips Ahoy!


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Isn't it obvious? Oreos! You're not able to take a flavor at a time on chips ahoy! 
+ Chips ahoy is like any other cookie. Unlike oreos who are "lookin for adventure'




THE WHITE STUFF


----------



## BlondieHorseChic (May 6, 2011)

Ok, going to change it up a little, im not a particular fan of chips ahoy brand cookies, but I LOVE homemade chocolate chip way better then Oreos. But if it just between ahoy and oreo I guess it will be Oreo.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Sorry but Ahoy wayyy kicks Oreo's butt...about three or four of them dipped in milk or the chewy ones...good stuff..


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm with DrumRunner! Chips Ahoy are way better.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Oh gosh, now I want cookies.


----------



## aneternalflame (May 25, 2009)

Chewy chips ahoy are awesome.. but I'm not a fan of the crunchy ones. So chewy chips ahoys are close to tied with oreos..


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

What about Oreo ice cream bars?

Nestlé : More Ice Cream & Frozen Treats - OREO Sandwich

Yum!


----------

